# Kubota M135GX



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

To buy or not to buy?Or buy another brand









Got a price on a 135GX

Base price $82,100
with options $$86,267

Cash price $72,950


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> To buy or not to buy?Or buy another brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are looking for something like that or even a bit smaller DID you compare the 135gx to anything else


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Awful premium over a low hour M120... They are down around the 27-33,000 mark here now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is that with or without loader?
Just bought rental return '11 Tier 3, 100-hour M126X with loader for $63.9K.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I hope this doesn't sound too negative but if I was in the market for a tractor in that size range and the engine displacement was 6+ liters, I would want more than 4 cylinders. Kubota is a fine brand, I have a utility-sized Kubota and it's been bullet proof. But in the 100 to 150 HP range, there are other makes with a much longer track record.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw the M135GX at the farm show. I was impressed. That's a really nice cab. My gut feeling is the price is going to be hard to beat vs. any other mainstream tractor with the same frame size and HP. Was that with front axle suspension? How many hydraulic connections?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got no concern re 4 cyl vs 6 cyl many other large manufacturers putting 4 cyl in this size machine and larger.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah NH and Deere are using more 4 bangers in their 100-ish HP tractors, too.
Id rather have a 6, but maybe a 4 has less moving parts, more compact packaging, less injectors, etc is advantageous, too.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Around here a case maxxum I priced tier4 is gonna cost ya 100k ibet. Jd is worse. We love our m125x cant wait to get in the newer cab made some good improvements.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Priced out with 3 hyd outlets,3rd outlet adds $918
Fuel tank gauard,Remote fender switch,block heater,Radio,power adjust rear wheels.

With out a loader or fromt axle suspnsion.

They took quiet a price increase with the new GX sreies with larger cab.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Priced out with 3 hyd outlets,3rd outlet adds $918
> Fuel tank gauard,Remote fender switch,block heater,Radio,power adjust rear wheels.
> 
> With out a loader or fromt axle suspnsion.
> ...


Great minds think alike. I added the other fender buttons, too. Where else could you get more for $59 bucks?? Only did 2 sets outlets. I'm second guessing that. 
I also added the self leveling loader and "KSR". 
I loved the G cab, but the tier 4 and the added cost steered me into this tier 3 leftover, even then I was waaaayyy above what I wanted to spend. 
I think you'll love the G machine.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Correct me where I have missed it, but almost all of the people I see here who do not like Kubota do not nor have not owned them. Just an observation. Those who own seem to be happy with them. A lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just did the math on your price. Sounds good. From what I have seen heard and experienced if you beat 15% off msrp you are doing well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually can sympathize with those who don't like Kubota, but I didn't sense any of the sentiment in this thread. 
I would rather be in one of the heritage name tractors, but kubotas seem like a perfect blend of price and features for what I do. If I was tilling land, corn, etc. it might be a different story. I wish they were USA made, though.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Correct me where I have missed it, but almost all of the people I see here who do not like Kubota do not nor have not owned them. Just an observation. Those who own seem to be happy with them. A lot of bang for your buck.


I'm color blind when it comes to machinery.I've bought what i think is the biggest bang for the buck.I don't look at resale so much,I tend to keep it forever anyway.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Well got one of the old Masseys traded off on the Kubota M135GX







Won't be here for 4 weeks.







_


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _Well got one of the old Masseys traded off on the Kubota M135GX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Cy, maybe it will be warmer when you take delivery. Get a loader too? Ain't nothing like the new smell of Ag toys.









Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope it works out well for you. I don't think you'll think it's the best tractor ever made, but you'll feel like you got a solid tractor for a good price. No idea how the tier 4 will pan out for reliability.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Congratulations Cy, maybe it will be warmer when you take delivery. Get a loader too? Ain't nothing like the new smell of Ag toys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No loader,already have 3 of them,lol.Probably have it by corn planting the way the winter is hanging on.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> Saw the M135GX at the farm show. I was impressed. That's a really nice cab. My gut feeling is the price is going to be hard to beat vs. any other mainstream tractor with the same frame size and HP. Was that with front axle suspension? How many hydraulic connections?


Front axle suspension option was about $6500 list
2 hyd outlets standard,I'm getting the 3rd outlet $918 list

Kubota website has a "build your own tractor" showing all the options with priceing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What all is in store for this tractor after delivery? Is it big enough for your planting equipment?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> What all is in store for this tractor after delivery? Is it big enough for your planting equipment?


Yea a planter tractor.12 x 30.
I might put it on disc mower/cond.I have a MF 1105 on that now with 9000 hrs.with no A/C
Haul grain in the fall.
Backup baler tractor.


----------



## iowahayaa (Feb 3, 2013)

Priced same tractor new he said 68k and loader is free Reuters, in iowa


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

iowahayaa said:


> Priced same tractor new he said 68k and loader is free Reuters, in iowa


M135X or M135GX?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> M135X or M135GX?


Thats what I was thinking.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

iowahayaa said:


> Priced same tractor new he said 68k and loader is free Reuters, in iowa


I think I saw that tractor a few weeks ago when I was buying. If it wasn't for the shipping costs to me in PA, I would have bought that tractor.
That sounds like a good deal. I paid 64k for a m126x with:
new kubota 2243 self level loader
Kubota soft ride 
front remote hydraulics, button on joystick. 
power adjust rims
buddy seat
extra fender mount 3 pt lift buttons 
mp3 am/fm.

But mine had 120 rental hours on it.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Come on Cy......GO GREEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Come on Cy......GO GREEEEEEEN!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm saving some Green by going Orange.....I Hope.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Around here a case maxxum I priced tier4 is gonna cost ya 100k ibet. Jd is worse. We love our m125x cant wait to get in the newer cab made some good improvements.


The maxxums and t6series New Hollands are identical tractors there are some maxxum 125's that would be close to 100k but if you would price a 125 maxxnum with open center hydraulics , 4cylinder engine , flange type rear axles , and cat II 3 point hitch that maxxum would be about the same price as a kubota.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

might have to find some Allis decals for it.......


----------



## iowahayaa (Feb 3, 2013)

I told him all the options cab ps reverser fwa


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The tractors workin pretty good but I think they need a few things made for 6' tall people.Not 5' tall .Blinker mount is about 5'10" above tool box.Arm rest controls are for someone with a 2" shorter arm then mine.

4.5 per gal hr WHEN planting on digital readout.About 3 gal per hr for the day.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

What PTO option did you go fo? I got a quote for one a few weeks ago, and one of the things I was put off by was the fact you can only have two PTO speeds, 540 & 540E or 540(E) & 1000? I just don't think I could make the choice, I have 1000 implements, and also have 540 implements that need to have the engine revving to keep the HP up. I think if I had to choose, I'd always be 2nd guessing my choice...

It's things like this that make you wonder who employees their engineers? They go and make a class leading 8 speed powershift, then limit it to a class failing two PTO speeds


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

askinner said:


> What PTO option did you go fo? I got a quote for one a few weeks ago, and one of the things I was put off by was the fact you can only have two PTO speeds, 540 & 540E or 540(E) & 1000? I just don't think I could make the choice, I have 1000 implements, and also have 540 implements that need to have the engine revving to keep the HP up. I think if I had to choose, I'd always be 2nd guessing my choice...
> 
> It's things like this that make you wonder who employees their engineers? They go and make a class leading 8 speed powershift, then limit it to a class failing two PTO speeds


Well, I have an M126x and it has a 540 and 1000 PTO, so I'm not sure if maybe you got some bad info?? I don't have any 540E pto that I know of.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry JD, should've explained that better, what I meant was there is no option for 3 speed PTO, as in 540/540E and 1000. 540E would be great for mowing and baling, 540 for more HP hungry implements, and 1000 for the ones that require it. Just makes me wonder why they would design an 8 sp powershift then limit PTO speeds to 2. Virtually all the other manufacturers now offer 3 optional, if not standard. Other than that, I was quite impressed with it, and more impressed with the price. It was cheaper than a JD 6320 with 5000hrs on it the dealer had on his lot!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It has the 540 and 1000 PTO.

I'll have to check it out but don't think it has the 540E.I have to figure out what all the buttons and switches are for yet. :huh:


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure if you put the book in your library, you could figure it out in a few long trips!


----------



## DRFarms (Jul 11, 2014)

Does any one in here own the Kubota M135GX?

I just purchased the kubota M135GX and the A/C is not cooling. I have multiple John Deere tractors that freeze you out of the cab. I have 3 different thermometers in the cab of this tractor and they are all reading in the 80s. I didn't pay this kind of many for this tractor to sit in it and sweat!!!! I have taken it back to the Kubota dealer 3 times and they say that nothing is wrong! Has anyone else had or heard of this issue?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's time contact your district Kubota Rep. sounds like your dealer is full of it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 2013 ,135GX was 90 the other day and was nice in cab with fan on 2.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> It's time contact your district Kubota Rep. sounds like your dealer is full of it.


+1


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I would call the dealer and let him work in the tractor for about 3-4 hours on a real hot day with the air not working and then see what he says!


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

DRFarms said:


> Does any one in here own the Kubota M135GX?
> 
> I just purchased the kubota M135GX and the A/C is not cooling. I have multiple John Deere tractors that freeze you out of the cab. I have 3 different thermometers in the cab of this tractor and they are all reading in the 80s. I didn't pay this kind of many for this tractor to sit in it and sweat!!!! I have taken it back to the Kubota dealer 3 times and they say that nothing is wrong! Has anyone else had or heard of this issue?


Something is wrong. Window tint helps a lot too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DRFarms said:


> Does any one in here own the Kubota M135GX?
> 
> I just purchased the kubota M135GX and the A/C is not cooling. I have multiple John Deere tractors that freeze you out of the cab. I have 3 different thermometers in the cab of this tractor and they are all reading in the 80s. I didn't pay this kind of many for this tractor to sit in it and sweat!!!! I have taken it back to the Kubota dealer 3 times and they say that nothing is wrong! Has anyone else had or heard of this issue?


I'll tell how I'd handle it, if I had already taken it THREE times to get it fixed and it was new, i'd park it at the service dept. call kubota rep and financial and tell em you ain't makin anymore payments on a tractor that can't keep you cool in the hot Texas sun! Tell em if it ain't fixed this time you'll see them in court, have a esq. draw up the papers and be ready, I have no tolerance for poor service departments.

Hopefully it ain't paid for and kubota financed it, otherwise all you can do is call the kubota rep......it probably ain't gonna work out if ya don't have leverage, but maybe it will. Good luck


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

endrow said:


> The maxxums and t6series New Hollands are identical tractors there are some maxxum 125's that would be close to 100k but if you would price a 125 maxxnum with open center hydraulics , 4cylinder engine , flange type rear axles , and cat II 3 point hitch that maxxum would be about the same price as a kubota.


That's expensive. I didn't pay near that much for my 2013 Maxxum 125.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that's probably true. The Italian FIAT built CNH tractors are pretty competitively priced. 
Only thing I don't like is that other than the red paint and decals they bear little resemblance to the old magnums and Maxxums.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think that's probably true. The Italian FIAT built CNH tractors are pretty competitively priced.
> Only thing I don't like is that other than the red paint and decals they bear little resemblance to the old magnums and Maxxums.


Bota is fine for little stuff but I want case or nh for real farm work. I won't be caught dead with green


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> Bota is fine for little stuff but I want case or nh for real farm work. I won't be caught dead with green


And to tell you the truth, my hay work is small, I mean a 4x5 round baler or a 10' discbine runs on like 85pto HP, right in kubotas wheel house.
CNH makes small stuff, too. I was looking at one of their small farm tractors last month at the dealership and I'm pretty sure it said it was made in Vietnam, or some other poor, dark communist corner of the world. Once I found out Case-IH was making their BIG diesels tractor engine blocks in China, I was forever changed about Case-IH.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This may not be helpful but our MF the heater valve won't close all the way so coolant still enters core, makes the A/C feel poor until you open roof and force the valve closed.

Also on our little Kubota, if A/C isn't cool we have to clean clean clean the condensor. If that is clean and coolant valve is working well it will freeze you out. On a sunny 90 F day you will have to turn the blower fan to low. No tint.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> This may not be helpful but our MF the heater valve won't close all the way so coolant still enters core, makes the A/C feel poor until you open roof and force the valve closed.
> 
> Also on our little Kubota, if A/C isn't cool we have to clean clean clean the condensor. If that is clean and coolant valve is working well it will freeze you out. On a sunny 90 F day you will have to turn the blower fan to low. No tint.


Yes I was having AC problems and all set to blame Kubota, but it was just the condenser radiator clogged with chaff. 
I rarely have to run it on "purge", which is the highest setting. 
What I don't like about the AC is the vents blow out at your face and head, nothing down at your pants. 
It should be better distributed. I heard the G model has multi level vents.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've heard the opposite complaint on some of the newer kubota's with vents by steering wheel that aim at legs and trunk, old guys saying the cold ac makes their knees ache.



JD3430 said:


> Yes I was having AC problems and all set to blame Kubota, but it was just the condenser radiator clogged with chaff.
> I rarely have to run it on "purge", which is the highest setting.
> What I don't like about the AC is the vents blow out at your face and head, nothing down at your pants.
> It should be better distributed. I heard the G model has multi level vents.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> And to tell you the truth, my hay work is small, I mean a 4x5 round baler or a 10' discbine runs on like 85pto HP, right in kubotas wheel house.
> CNH makes small stuff, too. I was looking at one of their small farm tractors last month at the dealership and I'm pretty sure it said it was made in Vietnam, or some other poor, dark communist corner of the world. Once I found out Case-IH was making their BIG diesels tractor engine blocks in China, I was forever changed about Case-IH.


I found this comparison.

http://kubota.com/assets/product/comps/M100X/M100X%20to%20M135X%20Comp.pdf

Interesting.

I've been looking around on Tractorhouse just for fun. I got my 2013 Case 125 for right at $80k last fall. The Botas don't seem a whole lot cheaper or maybe I just got a great deal on my 125. I have farms in between 3 Case dealers and one Case parts distribution center is 13 miles away. The closest Bota dealer is 40 minutes away and they only care little tractors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> I found this comparison.
> 
> http://kubota.com/assets/product/comps/M100X/M100X%20to%20M135X%20Comp.pdf
> 
> ...


Looks like Kubota does better than CaseIH in the comparison, but those comparisons are made by Kubota. Deere and NH look better than Kubota, but who knows.
Case has an awfully small disp engine. Pump output doesn't look that good, either.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Case has an awfully small disp engine. Pump output doesn't look that good, either.


I read the CIH as having a 4.5LI-4 and the Kubota as having a 3.7L I-4. Some of the CIH Maxxum models have the 6.7L I-6. Kubota used the specs from a stripped down CIH model. Had they compared with a "PRO" equiped Maxxum the numbers would look different, including the hydraulics. The price on the CIH would be higher also.

That said, I won't knock Kubota. They look like a viable option. In my opinion this new CIH Maxxum series isn't the tractor that the legacy (5100 5200 MX) Maxxums are.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> I read the CIH as having a 4.5LI-4 and the Kubota as having a 3.7L I-4. Some of the CIH Maxxum models have the 6.7L I-6. Kubota used the specs from a stripped down CIH model. Had they compared with a "PRO" equiped Maxxum the numbers would look different, including the hydraulics. The price on the CIH would be higher also.
> 
> That said, I won't knock Kubota. They look like a viable option. In my opinion this new CIH Maxxum series isn't the tractor that the legacy (5100 5200 MX) Maxxums are.


Exactly. It's not a fair comparison. I think Kubota makes a good motor as has been proven in Bobcats, but for tractors I want Case, NH, or Deere.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The 126/135 have a 6.1 L engine. Also has more engine & PTO HP. 
Also noticed Kubota has 38" rear tires compared to Case with 34" rear tires.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> Exactly. It's not a fair comparison. I think Kubota makes a good motor as has been proven in Bobcats, but for tractors I want Case, NH, or Deere.


You do realize most mid size CNH engines are FIAT diesels, right? 
I agree on the larger CNH engines, especially the older ones, but its tough to beat Kubota under 125HP.
I'd rather have a Kubota 50-125HP than a Fiat.


----------



## CRE10 (Sep 28, 2013)

Kubota just seems light duty suburb hobby farming to me. I dunno. I'm sure they're good tractors I just like the red and blue. I've got Bobcats and the Kubota RTVX1100C so I'm not anti-bota in general.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Per CIH propaganda going with the Maxxum 110 PRO instead of the Limited gets 26 gpm PFC hydaulics instead of 16 gpm and a open center system. All depends what you need.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Per CIH propaganda going the the Maxxum 110 PRO instead of the Limited gets 26 gpm PFC hydaulics instead of 16 gpm and a open center system. All depends what you need.


.........and how much you want to spend.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CRE10 said:


> Kubota just seems light duty suburb hobby farming to me. I dunno. I'm sure they're good tractors I just like the red and blue. I've got Bobcats and the Kubota RTVX1100C so I'm not anti-bota in general.


I think after running their tractors in round bale hay farming for a few years, I'd say their M1xx series is better classified as medium duty.

Compared to the Case 130, Id say the comparable priced Kubota, with bigger disp engine, more HP, more pump GPM, bigger tires, bigger fuel tank, and bi-speed turn, the Case comes in lighter duty than the 'Bota.

Now if you want to spend more than 80K, the Case can be built up to a bigger tractor.

But for 80K, I think Kubota gives you considerably more.

Also, once you get past 130HP, Kubota has nothing to offer (yet) lol


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I think after running their tractors in round bale hay farming for a few years, I'd say their M1xx series is better classified as medium duty.
> Compared to the Case 130, Id say the comparable priced Kubota, with bigger disp engine, more HP, more pump GPM, bigger tires, bigger fuel tank, and bi-speed turn, the Case comes in lighter duty than the 'Bota.
> Now if you want to spend more than 80K, the Case can be built up to a bigger tractor.
> But for 80K, I think Kubota gives you considerably more.
> Also, once you get past 130HP, Kubota has nothing to offer (yet) lol


I was informed by a pretty reputable source a couple months back that kubota is looking to expand up to 180 hp. Should come here soon, like late next year. He said they already exist they are still in testing though idk could be straight BS but he has told me about other kubota advances in the past and he was right. Doesn't matter to me though 120 hp is all I'll ever need!


----------

